

How Short Can You Write Fizz Buzz? - curious_guy
http://hungtran.co/more-than-one-way-to-fizzbuzz/

======
flux_w42
For me personally, the sweet spot between readability and compactness would be
one of the first examples:

    
    
      for(var i = 0; i <= 100; i++){  
        var out = ''
        if (i % 3 == 0) out += 'fizz'
        if (i % 5 == 0) out += 'buzz'
        if (out.length == 0) out = i 
        console.log(out)
      }

~~~
readerrrr
Can you do it in js without using conditionals.

------
mdpm
I liked my 4 (non boilerplate), readable lines in nemerle -

[https://gist.github.com/vai/4647768](https://gist.github.com/vai/4647768)

